# Word of the Day:  Levitate



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2020)

*rise or cause to rise and hover in the air, especially by means of supernatural or magical power.
"he was focused on levitating the backpack"*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

One day I'm going to learn how to levitate, and when I do I'm going to fly like a bird.


----------



## Matrix (Nov 11, 2020)

I don't like swimming very much, but I do like levitating in the water.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 11, 2020)

Randall Flagg, aka the Walking Dude, in Stephen King's The Stand could levitate.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 11, 2020)

I've always wondered how magicians learn to levitate their female assistants during a performance.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2020)

Just this morning, I levitated off my chair, about three inches, when the wife dropped a dish from the dishwasher.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 11, 2020)

Pic above ...she manages not to spill all that coffee.    Mad levitating skills!


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2020)

Sometimes people have dreams they are levitating.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Sometimes people have dreams they are levitating.


That's me, Deb!

And then waking up in a panic and cold-sweat when you fall to the ground at a high rate of speed.


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2020)

They say you always wake up before you hit the ground. If you don't you die. Don't know if that's true or an urban legend.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> They say you always wake up before you hit the ground. If you don't you die. Don't know if that's true or an urban legend.


I've hear that before, too.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 11, 2020)

Hubby was hidden in the  closet.
When I opened the door & he popped out  causing me to  levitate backwards,, landing on the bed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby was hidden in the  closet.
> When I opened the door & he popped out  causing me to  levitate backwards,, landing on the bed.


I won't ask what happened next! LOL!


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 11, 2020)

@Aunt Marg,, I think I came off the  bed swinging  my fists.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> @Aunt Marg,, I think I came off the  bed swinging  my fists.


LOL!

That's what I was going to guess, Sliver! 

Not really, but that get's me off the hook.


----------

